# different day, same olde bull s***



## Oldebull (Mar 30, 2014)

Alright, time to start a log!
The basics: Age 35, 220lbs, 5'7, soft in the middle (@18-20%bf)
Goals: Build a general base of strength, a foundation in order to transition to powerlifting and strongman. Build my big lifts (squat, front squat, deficit dead lift, sumo deadlift, bench press, incline press, military press, push press, pullup and rows), build the muscles that support those lifts.
Training Method: Based off of 5/3/1 principles. I am using a two week rotation; all of the above exercises are done once each over two weeks at a given rep range and percentage, before moving on to the next wave). Training 3-4 days a week, one big lift a day. It works out to be 2 upper, two lower sessions weekly.
Chemical Assistance: Day one of a PH cycle, a epi/halo mix, which I have ran a few times before with good results, minimal sides. Ancillaries and PCT in check.
Life Events/Work/Other stresses: Currently deployed in the Middle East, in a low intensity area. I typically work day job hours, with the occasional swing shift or early start/late night. Conditions leave nothing to complain about. Low daily stress, both mental and physical. The weather is getting hotter, and the heat will soon be brutal, but one adapts/
Diet: Not ideal. See above. The food choices are decent, not great, not high quality. There is always enough of it. I could be eating cleaner, but while deployed, f*** it, at the end of the day, if there is chocolate cake, I am eating chocolate cake.
PT: Most days I do Physical Training. Activities vary from volleyball, to crossfit style circuits. Most days are either cardio days, or bodyweight training. I don't run due to chronic shin injuries, I usually ride a bicycle for cardio, with the occasional day I use a machine. I've been doing PT for so long now, it doesn't seem to add or subtract from my lifting goals. I just count it as GPP, and do not program around it.
Injuries: Chronic shin problems, which does not affect lifting. The usual aches and pains, back, shoulders, knees and elbows, some days worse than others, but nothing serious.

*Just coming off a one week break from lifting.


----------



## Oldebull (Mar 30, 2014)

Sumo Deadlifts: 235x5, 275x5, 315x10, 365x1x1x2, 235x20
Stiff Leg Deadlifts: 225 4 sets of 6
Leg Raises: 5 sets of 12
Back Extensions: 2 sets of 10
(vanity work, yeah!) DB Shrugs 70x 10 sets of 10
Incline DB Curls 25 x 5 sets of 10

This is the first day of a new cycle, day 1, week 1 of 6. Only the second time I have pulled Sumo. It felt good, my buttcheeks are tight, but it felt good. I really think switching over to sumo was a good idea, as it takes my ego out of the lift. I don't have a frame of reference to know if I am having a good or bad day, so every time I do this I'll be hitting a PR for a while.
I've been doing my 5/3/1 hitting my final set for max reps, then doing singles at my TM. These are only crisp, clean singles, no grinders allowed. I aim for three singles. If my final single is easy, I might push it for a double or triple. If I am able to do a few doubles the next time I lift, I increase the weight the next (third) time. Slow, steady progress, and these singles are more to build for and a groove, versus pushing heavy weight. After singles, I do first set last, using my opening weight for as many reps as possible, or as many as I feel like on a given day. This is meant to be a muscle builder. I tell you, those reps sets, after doing singles, feels so light for the first five reps, it is nice.

Vanity work needs no explanation. Just enough work to get a good pump, no strain.


----------



## Oldebull (Mar 31, 2014)

Incline Press 140x5,165x5,185x15,215x1x1x3,140x16
Tbar Row 150x10x10x9x5x7
Hammer Decline Press 150x6+ (rest pause, drop sets)
Hammer Low Row 135x7x7x7x7
Machine Fly 160x12
Hammer High Row 90x13x8
Rear Fly 25x9x9
Hammer Curl 45x9x6
DB Tricep Kickback 35x10x10

9/10 Workout today. I was feeling it. It is nice to come off of a deload, I didn't realize how much I needed it.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 31, 2014)

GL buddy.

whats the PH you are using?


----------



## stonetag (Apr 1, 2014)

My son was deployed 2 years ago in a surveillance capacity, he had a lot of time when not at work, he was a total lifter when he left here, kind of stopped when he got there. I say kind of because the base had a shitty gym. He talked to a buddy in supply and rec. ( I think that is what he called it) and was able to get a bunch of extra equipment. I sent him a couple of "care" packages, he is 29 and has cycled many times with and without me. Anyway what I'm getting at, he came home a fukin BEAST! He said shit dad, nothing else to do in that shit hole but lift.


----------



## Oldebull (Apr 1, 2014)

GR827- I'm running Epi 30mg/Halodrol 75mg, x4 weeks, straight dosing across the board. I know, I know, two methyls. I've made this run before, with bloodwork, and have had pleasant results and minimal sides.

Stonetag- I'm lucky enough to have a decent facility here, as good as most commercial gyms. Exactly as you said, there is nothing to do but lift. I don't count the time until I get home by days, I count it by workouts. The biggest problem with the gym is since there is nothing to do, everybody crowds the gym, it is full of wannabes and the fair weather crowd, it gets filled up fast.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 1, 2014)

I'd like to see what this Oldebull is capable of! Keep it up with the updates brother


----------



## Oldebull (Apr 1, 2014)

Today was 8/10, a good day. I don't hurt anywhere, came to the gym in a good mood, energy felt high, and hit all of my goals and targets. The only down side was a douche canoe who decided to lean against the cage and stretch while I was mid set on front squats. Why?

Front Squats off pins- dead stop at bottom position 175x5,200x5,225x6,265x1x1
 these are a mutha, and deserve a thread of their own. 
Leg Press 490x10,540x8x8x9
Hack Squat Machine 70x10x12- my first time doing these, I went slooow and went for the stretch.
GHR 3x10
GHR situps- 3x12


----------



## Oldebull (Apr 3, 2014)

6.5/10- I hit my targets and felt alright. Towards the end of my workout, I was getting tired and missing lifts on the accessory movements.

Overhead Press 115x5,135x5,150x7, 180x1x1, 115x14
Behind the neck press 115x9
Weighted Pullups 45lbsx 5 sets of six, 3 sets of 5, 45 reps total
Close Grip Decline Bench 185x11
Hammer Pulldown 90x12+
Standing DB Lateral Raise 30x9x5+
DB Tricep Kickback 35x8x8
EZ Curl 100x6x6, 40x21s


----------



## Oldebull (Apr 4, 2014)

Crossfit day, not by choice. I can't complain, I got a good workout in, and even though it isn't my cup of tea, it get's me out of my comfort zone and addresses some weak spots.

AM: Cycling, 8 miles.

PM:
Pullups x20
Dips x30
Squats 155lbs x40
Push Press 95lbs x50
Sit-Ups x60

I didn't keep track of my time. It is odd, I do sets of 5 or 6 with weighted pullups, but it doesn't seem to improve my endurance for bw only.
I can hit 20 reps with 225 no problem, but at 155, 30 weights got tough.
I guess it goes to show my conditioning sucks. I'd like to improve it, but I my strength training is going great, my bodyweight is staying steady while the waist is decreasing, other areas are going well. I think to add another focus in the mix is a recipe for burn-out, and I don't want to ruin the good thing I have going.


----------



## Oldebull (Apr 5, 2014)

Deficit Deadlifts- 235x5,275x5,315x10
Deadlift off blocks (mid shin) 405x3,425x3,445x3x3
Snatch Grip Deadlift 245x6x6x8
Hamstring Curls 95x8x8x8x9x8
DB Shrugs 75 x10 sets of 10


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 5, 2014)

wow impressive deads. What are those type exactly?


----------



## Oldebull (Apr 5, 2014)

PF, thanks, but still a lot of room to improve.
I've been stalled on conventional deads for an eternity, so I am shaking it up. 
Deficit deadlifts- I stand on the bumper plates, @3-4 inches high, to extend the range of motion.
Deadlift off blocks- I place the plates on the Reebok Steps, lifting it off the ground a few inches. Similar to rack pulls, without the rack.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 5, 2014)

Snatch grip deads are hell. I can't breathe at all when I do them and they make my traps shed tears


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 5, 2014)

As long as your getting your calories and besting shit it really doesn't matter man. My first deployment to iraq we didn't have shit to lift so we used everything from concrete blocks to steel pvc pipes with spools of razor wire and sand bags and lived off beef jerky and protein shakes, and otis spunkmeyer muffins and i still managed to cycle without an infection thank ****ing god. Second tour in afghanistan we just paid the ANP's to " acquire" shit from some shithole gym over the 13 month deployment and bought ****ing chickens from the markets. Where theres a will theres a way bro. Good luck


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 5, 2014)

Infantry87 said:


> As long as your getting your calories and besting shit it really doesn't matter man. My first deployment to iraq we didn't have shit to lift so we used everything from concrete blocks to steel pvc pipes with spools of razor wire and sand bags and lived off beef jerky and protein shakes, and otis spunkmeyer muffins and i still managed to cycle without an infection thank ****ing god. Second tour in afghanistan we just paid the ANP's to " acquire" shit from some shithole gym over the 13 month deployment and bought ****ing chickens from the markets. Where theres a will theres a way bro. Good luck



Wow that's dedication! I don't think, no I know, I wouldn't hack that. I would just start again when I got home. But seeing your back I understand not wanting to loose that.


----------



## Oldebull (Apr 6, 2014)

Infantry 87,

Well damn, I guess any excuse I can come up with is now invalid. Thanks for setting the bar high, and keeping me honest. God bless the infantry.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 6, 2014)

Good luck brother im subbed


----------



## Oldebull (Apr 8, 2014)

Part Animal Part Machine. Today was 10/10, I blew my goals away, then came back for more. Unmistakably, my PHs are kicking in. (in best Ric Flair voice) Wooooooo!

Bench Press 185x5,205x5,230x12,275x1,295x1,315x1,185x5
DB Row 150x6x6x6x6x7
Machine Incline Bench 215x12
Hammer Iso Row 135x9x9x10x8
Hammer High ROw 105x13,115x10
DB Reverse Fly 25x20x15
Reverse Curl 80x9
Rope Pressdown 75x20, 90x9


----------



## Oldebull (Apr 11, 2014)

Squat 275x5,315x5,365x5, 415x0,275x21
    I missed my single at my TM. Odd, it should have been an easy one. My reps are going up, but 1RM is stagnate. I imagine it is technique and confidence, mostly mental. I'm not worried, and will not stress it, as long as the 5/3/1 sets are going well. Maxes will go up given time.
Machine Hack Squat 90x12,140x12
Abs and back- some, nothing to write home about.
DB Shrugs 80 x 10 sets of 10.

About 2 weeks in to my PH cycle. Results are coming. Bodyweight is about the same, but I am much more solid, there is a visible difference. Strength is up, drive is up. Sides seem minimal, some increased acne in the back, but the desert heat has come, so it is hard to attribute it to the cycle or the increased sweating.


----------



## Oldebull (Apr 12, 2014)

Push Press- 135x3, 155x3, 175x8, 205x1x1x1, 135 x16
Behind the Neck Press 115x10
Nautilus Pulldown 140 5 sets of 10
Dips- 50 total
Standing DB Lateral Raise 30x10x7+
EZ Curl 21s- 50lbs 2 sets

PF, if you are reading this, thank you for the suggestion of 21s on a different thread. I've done them before, but you renewed my interest, and now they will be a staple.
I skipped the weighted pullups today. Something funky is going on deep in my bicep, and better to be smart and lay off for the day. Otherwise, good training day, 8/10.


----------



## Oldebull (Apr 16, 2014)

Yesterday I did my APFT. 293 points/300. Now, purists will say it doesn't count because I don't run, I bike, and I won't argue, bet hell, I still did good. Down %3 BF as well.

Today:
Sumo DL 255x3,290x3,330x10,365x1x1,375x1,255x20
SLDL 225x8,235x8- had to cut these short due to the dreaded back pumps.
Back extensions 5x10
Leg Raises 5x10
DB Shrugs 80lbs x10 sets of 10.

I got a new kid I'm working out with, I've been bugging him to come with me for a long time. 20 years old, good genetics, doesn't know much about training. He's been training hard for about a year, just not training smart. I wish somebody would have taken me under their wing when I was young, and taught me at that age to build a base of strength, and forget about triple drop sets isolation the lateral head etc. Hopefully, he'll take to what I have to offer, and I can pay it forward.


----------



## Oldebull (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm 18 days in to a 4 week cycle. I don't want it to ever end! So far, nothing but good things. No sides. No acne, no shrinkage, mood is stable, back pumps present but controllable. Libido, whose to say, I'm surrounded by only dudes, no marked change. A little achiness in the joints, but that is an all the time thing anyway. Strength is climbing rapidly, I am leaner, harder and bigger. I'm just messing with PHs now, I can't even imagine what a real cycle is like, but I am very much anticipating those days to come.

Incline Press- 155x3,175x3,195x10,215x2,225x2,235x3,155x10
T-Bar Row- 150x10x10x10x8x10
Hammer Machine Decline Press- 140x10+
Hammer Low Row- 135x10x10,145x10
Machine Fly 175x10
Seated Reverse Flies 25x8x10+
Hammer Curls 45x10x5
Tricep DB Kickback 35x11x11


----------



## Oldebull (Apr 19, 2014)

Front Squat 185x3, 215x3, 240 x5, 265x1, 275x1x1
Hack Squat 180 x10
Leg Press- Drop set from hell, 590x7, then stripped down from there, until I cried.
GHR- 4x10
Weighted Situps 4x20


----------



## Oldebull (Apr 20, 2014)

Military Press 125x3, 140x3, 160x7, 180x1x1x1, 135 x7
Behind the Neck Press 115x14
Pullups 6 sets of 8, 2 sets of 7, 62 total.
Pulldowns 4x10
Close Grip Decline Bench 195x7+
Seated DB Laterals 25 x14x8+
Rope Pressdowns 105x12+
EZ Curl 21s, 60x21, 40x21

Things are still going well. I'm reaching a peak. It is a good thing, but I am also afraid of crashing from that peak. I figure I have about good weeks left, and I will push it hard and ride it out. After that, deload, reset, and build back up. Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## Oldebull (Apr 21, 2014)

I didn't write anything down today, going by memory:
Deficit Deadlifts- feeder sets, 330x1
Rack Pulls 405x3, 445x3, 475x2
Snatch Grip Deadlift 255x6x6
Hamstring Curls 90 5 sets of 10


----------

